# Handbrake cable adjustment



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Can anyone advise how I can slacken off the handbrake cable so it effectively needs to be pulled on further to be as effective? The cable itself has been stretched from it's normal position slightly to accommodate larger brake discs and the pads aren't releasing fully now.

TIA


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The manual shows a compensator unit with central adjusting nut at the rear of the handbrake lever. The cable connect to the compensator unit.
Access to it looks like being via the shallow storage area behind the handbrake.
The manual says: _Use hook to release cover in storage compartment in centre console (rear) and remove cover._


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

brittan said:


> The manual shows a compensator unit with central adjusting nut at the rear of the handbrake lever. The cable connect to the compensator unit.
> Access to it looks like being via the shallow storage area behind the handbrake.
> The manual says: _Use hook to release cover in storage compartment in centre console (rear) and remove cover._


Cheers Brian. I never think to check the manual nowadays given how useful the forum tends to be, I'll have a look.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Correct: it's a rubber cover that can be removed with something sharp at the edges. Underneath is a plastic cover that is kept in place with metal clips. In the past I've bent a screw driver to 90 degrees. That I use now to stick through a hole and pull the whole thing out.

I believe the manual says 3 clicks until the brakes should start making contact. I've slackened it a bit to 4, as I got the feeling that the brakes weren't always releasing properly, even after maintenance.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Could you point me to the right page in the manual pls? Cant seem to find it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Repair Group 46 Brakes (Mechanism); Section 7 Handbrake; Sub Section 7.6 Adjusting Handbrake


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry, I meant the _service_ manual.

Was mixing up cars too...

Full text from service manual:

Adjustment is only necessary if handbrake cables, brake calipers or brake discs have been replaced.
♦ Both rear wheels must turn freely when handbrake lever is not pulled (released position).
♦ The handbrake lever must return by itself to released position if not pulled up to the first catch.
♦ The adjustment nut on the compensator must be screwed past the end of the pull rod.

- Release handbrake.
- Use hook to release cover in storage compartment in centre console (rear) and remove cover.
- The handbrake cable -5- must be routed free of stress. Do not pull up the handbrake lever -1- more than 2 degrees when adjusting the handbrake.
- Tighten adjustment nut on compensator -2- until levers on brake caliper -4- lift away from stop -3-.
- The sum of distances -a- between lever on brake caliper -4- and stop -3- on both sides of vehicle must be at least 1 mm
(with handbrake lever in released position).
- The distance on one side must not exceed 4 mm.
- The distance -a- to stop -3- on one side must be greater than 0 mm, however not greater than 4 mm.
- Apply handbrake firmly 3 times and then release. 
- With handbrake released, check whether both wheels turn freely. Check whether the distances -a- meet specifications.
- If the handbrake lever is pulled up to the first catch, there must be a slight brake effect on the rear wheels.
If necessary, adjust via the adjustment nut.

What Audi seems to describe is a slight pre tension on the cable. The lever at the rear brakes apparently shouldn't make contact with its base it potentially could sit on.

Just checked too, mine is now just not braking at first catch, At the second catch it does brake.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT-driver said:


> Correct: it's a rubber cover that can be removed with something sharp at the edges.


A bit of sticky tape or blue-tack is good for removing the rubber cover, and for the rubber bits at the bottom of the cup holders. No chance of damaging anything.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Excellent tip! thanks!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the above. Do you have a link to the relevant service manual? Can't find any of the above in the SSP's I've looked in.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry Harrison, I have no record of where I got the manual from. It's all on my hard drives with an index that runs in a browser.

The above text on handbrake adjustment needs this diagram to make sense of the part identities:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

That's great many thanks for the above text and accompanying photo


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The SSP docs are kind of high level "understand what VAG is technically up to" documents. They aren't workshop manuals.


----------

